# starship troopers



## kurtseim (Nov 29, 2009)

i bought a brandnew starship troopers it installed fine but when i click play it keeps saying please insert correct cd one guy told me to try useing a no cd crack i tryed that but when i try to install crack it says cant open file anyways why should i nedd a a no cd crack i have the cd :4-dontkno


----------



## entrity (Aug 12, 2009)

this forum doesnt help with pirated/cracked games sorry.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Uninstall the game and crack using *Revo Uninstaller*, then reboot, reinstall the game and run as admin with the CD inserted. If there are 2 CDs, try them both. As it's an old game and you're using Vista, try using XP compatibility mode.


----------



## kurtseim (Nov 29, 2009)

ok tried it i like the revo programe very nice i reinstalled it told it to run in xp mode and adminastrator but it still says please insert correct cd and in response to entrity comments it is a brandnew game bought it on ebay i have the box cd manuel poster and bug chart does anyone have any other ideas


----------



## entrity (Aug 12, 2009)

oh sorry, it shouldnt ask for CD if you do have a CD in it, try contacting whoever made the game or return ure CD for a new one.


----------



## kurtseim (Nov 29, 2009)

you think its the cd ive never had that happen before unfortunatly the company that made it impire interactive went bankrupt in 2004 my only option would be to buy another one on ebay


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Try installing *DirectX 9.0c* and the *Star Troopers Patch*, then restart the computer (to complete the DirectX installation) before playing the game. I can't find any patches that deal specifically with your 'insert CD' error, but this one might help.


> This patch brings your Euro/US retail game to v5.24 and adds 4 new deathmatch maps, three new coop maps, the usual *crash and bug fixes*, but also new shader option and several new features.


----------



## kurtseim (Nov 29, 2009)

ok tried it downloaded directx 9.0c and the patch still says please insert correct cd talk about frustrating maybe it is the cd should i get a new one but its wierd it recognises the cd installs game uninstalls even the directx 9.0c on it works but click play and it wants the correct cd???? someone told me to try making a image of it with alcohol or magicleiso then mounting it but i have no idea what hes talking about


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Creating an image and mounting it makes the computer think that the CD is inserted, but it's actually using a file (the CD image) on the hard drive that is an exact replica of the original CD. This won't solve your problem because the game's security check will still get stuck at the same point.

See if the game will work on a friend's computer using XP or 98.

Hang on for some more replies. Apart from the advice already given, the only thing I can think of is to get a new CD, but there's no guarantee that will work either.


----------



## kurtseim (Nov 29, 2009)

ok as far as i know heres the deal i bought a second one it did the same thing tried it on my moms computer when i clicked play it the screen came up to the game but it was all balck and programe not responding talked to a friend who is a tech for support.com and he said its only going to work with xp he said to get vm installer get xp and set up a virtual xp harddrive and that it should work that way


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

If the game is not fully Vista-compatible, try running it in XP compatibility mode and run as administrator.

If it still doesn't work and you want to install XP into a virtual machine, you'll need plenty of RAM because your computer will be running 2 operating systems at the same time (XP inside Vista). *VirtualBox* is free and very easy to use. I've used it with XP, Windows 7 and Linux.

If you're going to be buying XP, you could also install it in a new partition. This will display a menu when you turn the computer on giving you the option to boot into either XP or Vista. This is called dual-booting and works better for games than a virtual machine as it doesn't require as much memory.


----------



## kurtseim (Nov 29, 2009)

so yoour saying the game might work if i install it in virtualbox as far as buying xp i was goning to put it in a seperate partitioni have 4g ram or would windows 7 professional be better i understand it has a virtual xp drive same as if you had xp do you know anything about it what might be the best option


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Starship Troopers (which isn't very good, by the way) is an old game from 1997, which is why your friend suggested using XP instead of the more recent Vista. You might even want to try Windows 98.

If your friend thinks it will work under XP in a VM and you're prepared to spend the money on a new operating system just for this game, then VirtualBox is the best FREE Virtual Machine software. VirtualBox lets you install another operating system (like XP or 98) inside Vista, so XP or 98 runs in a window that can be maximized to fill the screen.

Only the more expensive *Professional* and *Ultimate* versions of Windows 7 allows Virtual XP, and only if you have a particular type of CPU, so might not be suitable.


You don't need to send me a PM after each reply. I can see your posts in this thread. :smile:


----------



## kurtseim (Nov 29, 2009)

well i ahve a 3ghz intel core duo doyou think it would handle 7 professional or should i go with virtual box and xp i just thought 7 professional might be good because i wouldnt have to make a new partition etc what do you think


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Have you tried running it in *XP compatibility mode* as administrator?

If it was my computer, I wouldn't spend any money on XP just to play one old game. There are newer games that are very similar to Starship Trooper, much better, and run in Vista with no problems.

Windows 7 is going to be around for some years to come, XP is dying out.



Read this article: *Which Intel CPUs Support XP Mode Virtualization?*


> Microsoft is claiming that XP Mode provides near perfect Windows XP compatibility within Windows 7.
> 
> Even if you have a Core 2 Duo or Quad CPU, that doesn’t mean that you have what it takes to run XP Mode in Windows 7.
> 
> ...


Core 2 Duo CPUs that are capable of running Virtual XP Mode in Windows 7:
E6300/6320/6400/6420/6540/6550/6600/6700/6750/6850/8200/8300/8400/8500/8600 (click article link above for more details)


----------



## kurtseim (Nov 29, 2009)

allright i have the 8400 i guess ill go with 7 pro i dont know why ppl dont like the game i had it on my old xp computer and i loved it yes i have tried xp mode and as adminestrator so what do you think youve been a big help i really appreceate your help and advice


----------



## kurtseim (Nov 29, 2009)

you said theres games similer to starship troopers what are they i have starship troopers terran ascendancy its ok but i like the original better so i would need the full version 7 pro or upgrade and will it affect how i have my puter set up files and such


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

As you have 4gb RAM and an E8400 CPU, you have enough to run Windows 7's Virtual XP Mode. You can also install the 64-bit version of 7 and it will fully utilise your 4gb (unlike 32-bit which only uses 3-3.5gb). The 32 and 64 bit versions are both on the Windows 7 CD.


From *http://www.microsoft.com/windows/buy/offers/upgrade-option.aspx*


> If you bought a boxed copy of Windows Vista
> 
> If you purchased a packaged copy of Windows Vista Home Premium, Business, or Ultimate without a new PC, you can order your copy of Windows 7 directly from Microsoft. Need more info? Read the *FAQ*.


There are lots of similar first-person shooter games like Halo and Doom 3, and if you like games that throw waves of enemies at you, try Serious Sam 2, Painkiller, Necrovision, etc. Check out google videos and youtube to see what's available.

YouTube - Halo 2 Vista Gameplay

YouTube - Doom 3

YouTube - Serious Sam 2 gameplay

YouTube - Painkiller Gameplay #1

YouTube - Necrovision - Gameplay - 720p


----------



## kurtseim (Nov 29, 2009)

well i have windows 7 pro on the way i got necrovision its ok and i am waiting for doom3 and its expansion also ppl might want to know this dont get the terminator slavation game all the north american copies dont work evolved games has said if you contact them they will send you a new one but there almost impossible to reach the new disk that that will work wont come out till around june but you can get it on direct2drive game downloads and it will work
:grin:


----------

